# Orange Huntsman Spider



## Spartan98 (Mar 23, 2007)

Does anyone know a site were I can order these to Texas?  thanks


----------



## Spartan98 (Mar 26, 2007)

No one?  Is this in the wrong forum or something?


----------



## hexen84 (Mar 30, 2007)

my guess the reason no one answered is because either no one knew of one or no one knew what species your talking about because you used a comman name for it. Also you should try posting in the classifieds.





hey everyone else since it is my first post on the site ever =P I've been lurking for a long time now.


----------



## beetleman (Mar 30, 2007)

i think i know the ssp. your talking about,i think botar had some,but i'm not sure if he still has them,i could be wrong though. good luck.


----------



## Botar (Mar 31, 2007)

If you mean these, I have them.  I've got some more pictures from Randy coming soon of other species as well.


----------



## edie (Mar 31, 2007)

Botar said:


> If you mean these, I have them.  I've got some more pictures from Randy coming soon of other species as well.


are you selling them? i just went to your site and i didn't see any


----------



## Spartan98 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, I havn't been on in a while.  Botar that is the spider I was talking about, i'm thinking of trying to keep one.  Are they difficult?  This would be my first arachnid actually.  I don't plan on handling them at all since they're so skittish.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 2, 2007)

Man that Randy sure takes KILLER photos.  you should toss a list up of the True Spiders on your site Botar.  If you start breeding these and bring them into the hobby :clap:


----------



## _bob_ (Apr 4, 2007)

those are really beautiful


----------



## beetleman (Apr 4, 2007)

they are awesome! i'm thinking of getting a few myself:drool:


----------



## Botar (Apr 6, 2007)

gunslinger said:


> Man that Randy sure takes KILLER photos.  you should toss a list up of the True Spiders on your site Botar.  If you start breeding these and bring them into the hobby :clap:


Done... it took me a while to make the updates, but I've decided to leave the listing up when something sells out and just indicate they are out of stock.  Since I sell Randy's pictures too, I thought I should probably leave them up full time. 

As for the true spiders, I have sacs of the orange huntsman, tan huntsman, green huntsman (but the sac doesn't look good), and the black/gold true spider pictured below.  Unfortunately the black/gold has died, but the sac looks good.


----------



## Spartan98 (Apr 6, 2007)

Botar said:


> Done... it took me a while to make the updates, but I've decided to leave the listing up when something sells out and just indicate they are out of stock.  Since I sell Randy's pictures too, I thought I should probably leave them up full time.
> 
> As for the true spiders, I have sacs of the orange huntsman, tan huntsman, green huntsman (but the sac doesn't look good), and the black/gold true spider pictured below.  Unfortunately the black/gold has died, but the sac looks good.


thanks for the help!  I think i'll wait till you get captive bred huntsmans however since you say you have the egg sacs.  Then there it will probobly live longer for me.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 6, 2007)

3 Cheers for Botar!  I saw the site updates.  And that black and gold spider is freakin sweet.  I think leaving the pics up is a good idea.  Even if not in stock I can at least see whats offered from time to time or has been out there in the past.

BTW Botar do you have a pic of this green huntsman?


----------



## Botar (Apr 7, 2007)

gunslinger said:


> 3 Cheers for Botar!  I saw the site updates.  And that black and gold spider is freakin sweet.  I think leaving the pics up is a good idea.  Even if not in stock I can at least see whats offered from time to time or has been out there in the past.
> 
> BTW Botar do you have a pic of this green huntsman?



Not yet, but someone posted a picture in the Malaysian ID thread.  I think it was someone from Germany that posted the picture and the scientific name it is be sold under in Europe.  I guess the ID could be sketchy.


----------



## Botar (Apr 7, 2007)

Here is the thread with the picture of what I was referring to as the green huntsman.  It was posted by Peter on page two of the thread.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=77278&highlight=botar


----------



## KyuZo (Apr 7, 2007)

hi,
can anyone tell me if these spiders can be house communally? also, i just set up a nice aboreal tank, so i am looking for something that doesn't make a lot of web and is more active.  would a huntsman be the spider that i should look in to? pretty large tank with a lot room to move around.  
thank you in advance,
jason


----------



## beetleman (Apr 18, 2007)

i just got 1 awesome spider! but i don't think they can be put together,very aggressive eaters too:clap:


----------



## Botar (Apr 19, 2007)

They don't web up much, but not certain I would try a communal set up.  The black and gold spider sac is at first instar now.  The tan huntsman babies (Tychicus sp. I've been told) are at second instar.  I have four of the orange huntsman sacs now at varying degrees of development and the green sac was bad... hoping for more.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Botar,

Did you breed these guys or just get WC gravids?


----------



## Botar (Apr 20, 2007)

gunslinger said:


> Hey Botar,
> 
> Did you breed these guys or just get WC gravids?


WC gravids... haven't had mature male/female pairs of anything but the green huntsman yet.  Separating out 2nd instar tan huntsman right now.  I have a friend who has an interesting theory that the reds and tans may actually be the same species and just sexually dimorphic.  I'm going to keep a good number of the tan babies to find out.  Being huntsmen, I would expect them to grow rather quickly.


----------



## Philth (Apr 20, 2007)

> I have a friend who has an interesting theory that the reds and tans may actually be the same species and just sexually dimorphic.


The reds being the males and the tans being the females?

later, Tom


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 20, 2007)

Very awesome Botar.  I saw the pics you posted on your site of the green hunstmen, simply awesome.  Are you gonna be at any of the shows of the Chicago All Animal Expo again anytime soon>? I remember seeing you there like Nov or Dec? 

BTW congrats on all the huntsmen stuff you been doing.  I personally lean towards true spiders in my interests and its great to see these beauties being worked on so much.


----------



## Botar (Apr 20, 2007)

Philth said:


> The reds being the males and the tans being the females?
> 
> later, Tom


Yes.  I know the tans are females simply due to the fact that I got a sac from one, but the reds, I'm not so certain.  Although they look like mature males, they look like that regardless of whether they are 2.5" or 4".  The theory is based on the fact that they come from the same general area and the reds always look like males and the tans always look like females.  Seems if the shipments come in from collecting in the same general area, both sexes would come in on occasions.


----------



## Botar (Apr 20, 2007)

gunslinger said:


> Are you gonna be at any of the shows of the Chicago All Animal Expo again anytime soon>? I remember seeing you there like Nov or Dec?


Not likely.  I've had to cut my show schedule back for my own sanity.  I'm only doing day-trips now with an occasional overnighter for the bigger shows and the Arachnocon and such.


----------



## Spartan98 (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry to bug you again botar but do you think an 12" by 12" by 18" would be big enough for an adult orange huntsman?  Also what type of substrate is good?.  Thanks


----------



## Botar (Apr 23, 2007)

I think that would be fine.  They are arboreal, so substrate is really of little concern.  I just use peat moss for everything.  Most likely anything you are using for now would work fine as long as it will hold moisture.


----------

